# male female woodies Which one?



## Specks (Mar 9, 2009)

*which woodies are female?*

which one are females. how do i tell the difference?


----------



## grimbeny (Mar 9, 2009)

The ones without wings are the juveniles. You can tell the sex of the adults, i think it is by wing length

There is a good description of their husbandry on the herp shop website under food.

http://www.herpshop.com.au/index.html


----------



## Specks (Mar 9, 2009)

it doesnt say how to tell apart male from feamle ive already read it before trying to find out thanks for trying though


----------



## Kirby (Mar 9, 2009)

females have wings, males do not.


----------



## Specks (Mar 9, 2009)

thankx jirby appreciate that i am just about to buy 250 woodie adults from live foods unlimeted for 25 buck and i live like 5mins away from them so they are great


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 9, 2009)

Kirby said:


> females have wings, males do not.



No the opposite. the males have the wings


----------



## Kirby (Mar 9, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> No the opposite. the males have the wings



and i would assume the males also push out the eggs sacks, and raise the young under there wings for a while. some tranny roaches you have there... 



Herpshop said:


> Biology:
> 
> This is a false ovoviviparous species in which the oothecae (a cellular egg case) contain 26 – 40 eggs. The nymphs hatch as the female extrudes the ootheca from the brood sac; they shed their embryonic membrane as they hatch and eat both it and the ootheca. Newly hatched nymphs crawl beneath the female, even under her wings, and remain there for about an hour after hatching. In the laboratory the number of nymphs hatching from oothecae increases from an average of 20 from the first egg case to about 30 from the third and decreases thereafter. Female nymphs take longer to mature than males.


----------



## cris (Mar 9, 2009)

Im fairly sure both males and females have wings, I wouldnt bother sexing them as there is no point really. Sorry im not much help.


----------



## Specks (Mar 9, 2009)

no i just dont want to feed him all the females but im gonna get 250 so i guess it doesnt matter


----------



## kupper (Mar 9, 2009)

both male adn female have wings


----------



## Rocky (Mar 9, 2009)

I have always been told Females have wings, males don't.


----------

